# Chest development tips?



## Viduus (Mar 16, 2018)

Since the topic of chest development came up in silvereye’s thread and it happens to be next on my list, I figured I’d start a separate thread in case anyone else had more advice.

Any non-obvious suggestions for building a better chest? This was mentioned by Ecks...




ECKSRATED said:


> Throw in some hammer grip dumbbell presses. I honestly feel like with those u can get the best muscle contraction for your chest. U get a deep ROM and an awesome squeeze at the top. Kinda like a half fly half press.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 17, 2018)

Like Ecks said, dumbells in general for chest pressing also cable work at different angles. The idea with dumbells or cable work is not necessarily to bring the hands towards each other but when you think of it, it’s more like bringing the elbows towards each other thats when you get that nice contraction.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 17, 2018)

Even simple dips feel great but I always forget to do them. 

Trying to break the bad habit of just doing flys and the various hammer strength presses...


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 17, 2018)

yep lots of db presses and cable flys from low, mid and high variations.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 17, 2018)

I think it depends on WHY what you’ve been doing hasn’t been working.

For example - I struggle with my anterior delts taking over, so I do a lot of movements that limit their involvement and put something behind my back to pinch my clavicles around (rolled up Towel or foam roller) to further keep the pecs engaged and the delts BACK.

For developing upper chest, which is where many guys want to improve, I like reverse Grip machine presses and neutral grip DB incline presses and flies...really SQUEEZE the top of the movement to fully contract the pecs and build the inner pec mass.

for lower pec it’s hard to beat decline hammer presses and dips leaning forward to put the load moreso on the chest than the triceps (have to watch anterior delt involvement here though)

anyway, my $.02


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 17, 2018)

For me, it's not so much the exercise as getting over my own ego (i.e. focusing on the squeeze as opposed to focusing on the weight).  If I ego lift, it all goes to my shoulders; focusing on the squeeze keeps it in my chest.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 17, 2018)

Incline bench and close grip bench


----------



## IHI (Mar 17, 2018)

Sounds silly to some, as evident by the looks i/we gather in the gym 
me and two buds have been at past 3 months (all of us have had shoulder surgery). Surgeons/trainers all recommended getting off the bench and onto the floor to make sure elbows do not break the spinal plane which shifts the load 100% onto the shoulders. So myself, ive done some standard bench presses, and it always ends up with shoulder pain (lighter weight and a focus on trying to not break spinal plane)...

but doing floor presses, keep your legs straight in front of you, do NOT bend the knees to aid in the lift- you will have to drop weight off the bar because this form is a 100% chest activation since its not bringing your trunk into the mix to push the weight up. Do the lighter weight, myself i like rep ranges in the 10-15 area for burnouts after my main strength lift is completed; but son of a gun, ive always had a big problem never getting pec burn benching- until I started straight leg floor presses.

Hurt, thanks for the towel tip!! Since rehab ive been super concious of squeezing shoulder blades together, makes a massive difference in all exercises actually (chest/tris/bis) so i will try the towel next bench session to aid isolation!! Great tip


----------



## Beezy (Mar 17, 2018)

IHI said:


> Sounds silly to some, as evident by the looks i/we gather in the gym
> me and two buds have been at past 3 months (all of us have had shoulder surgery). Surgeons/trainers all recommended getting off the bench and onto the floor to make sure elbows do not break the spinal plane which shifts the load 100% onto the shoulders. So myself, ive done some standard bench presses, and it always ends up with shoulder pain (lighter weight and a focus on trying to not break spinal plane)...
> 
> but doing floor presses, keep your legs straight in front of you, do NOT bend the knees to aid in the lift- you will have to drop weight off the bar because this form is a 100% chest activation since its not bringing your trunk into the mix to push the weight up. Do the lighter weight, myself i like rep ranges in the 10-15 area for burnouts after my main strength lift is completed; but son of a gun, ive always had a big problem never getting pec burn benching- until I started straight leg floor presses.
> ...



I’ve never tried anything off the floor, but shoulder problems are regular for me. This sounds like a fun way to change stuff up too.


----------



## IHI (Mar 17, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I’ve never tried anything off the floor, but shoulder problems are regular for me. This sounds like a fun way to change stuff up too.



It’s different for sure, but walking away with shoulders not burning/aching/sore for a week is worth it to me/us given our history.

but ill bet youll be amazed at chest isolation doing straight leg floor presses:32 (1):


----------



## Viduus (Mar 19, 2018)

IHI said:


> It’s different for sure, but walking away with shoulders not burning/aching/sore for a week is worth it to me/us given our history.



Just tried these with some dumbbells at home... I’m sold. My shoulder/clavicle felt much better but I didn’t have dumbbells heavy enough to really push it. Definitely going to stick with these.


----------



## IHI (Mar 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Just tried these with some dumbbells at home... I’m sold. My shoulder/clavicle felt much better but I didn’t have dumbbells heavy enough to really push it. Definitely going to stick with these.



Just change your cadence, do a 4 count when lowering, and 2 count when extending. Thats how i deal with my 55lb home db cut off. Been nice going to real gym past 3 months using the upper end of the db spectrum to be pushed, but softball life starts in 2 weeks so no more gym gym time and back to my iron dungeon, so ya just have to make whatcha got work. But the slow reps/fime under tension are brutal after you get a few sets in with 30-45second rests between sets


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 22, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> For me, it's not so much the exercise as getting over my own ego (i.e. focusing on the squeeze as opposed to focusing on the weight).  If I ego lift, it all goes to my shoulders; focusing on the squeeze keeps it in my chest.



This has been a difference maker for me. Cultivating that mind muscle connection throughout both the concentric and eccentric phases has led to serious pectoral development. So hard to put down the heavy weight. Frickin' ego.

Also, trying to squeeze my hands together when doing barbell bench presses as if I was attempting to bring them closer on the bar.

Also, one-arm TRX strap presses while on the Bosu ball facing east, southeast.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2018)

feng shui is the key to mind muscle harmony.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> feng shui is the key to mind muscle harmony.



Feng Shui.....great for chest development as well as advice for which way to face the couch. Asians are wise people


----------



## eddiek (Mar 23, 2018)

I am just healing up from a shoulder injury.  I get the most pain doing standard bench press and side lateral raises.  I get far less pain using dumbbells and may scrap bench press for awhile.  It was mentioned that once the elbows go below your body plane that you are now engaging your shoulders more so than your chest.  So are you suggesting not lowering the dumbbells all the way?  I have always lowered as much as possible to get a greater burn.  Doing chest in about 2 hours, so curious if the preference is to not lower all the way.....thanks in advance!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't think lowering your elbows past your body puts more stress on the shoulders. If your tucking your elbows it will allow u to get a better stretch in the pecs with a longer ROM. Bow if your flaring your elbows 90 degrees then yea maybe but no one should bench like that, that's jus asking for an injury.


----------



## IHI (Mar 23, 2018)

eddiek said:


> I am just healing up from a shoulder injury.  I get the most pain doing standard bench press and side lateral raises.  I get far less pain using dumbbells and may scrap bench press for awhile.  It was mentioned that once the elbows go below your body plane that you are now engaging your shoulders more so than your chest.  So are you suggesting not lowering the dumbbells all the way?  I have always lowered as much as possible to get a greater burn.  Doing chest in about 2 hours, so curious if the preference is to not lower all the way.....thanks in advance!



this is just what both my rehab trainer and surgeon both said on two separate occasions when i was getting trigger happy to get back in the grind...

”try not to let your elbows go past your spine when doing bench exercises, once your elbows go past your spinal plane you will disengage the chest and the load transfers 100% into your shoulder joint”

almost word for word by two people in the body repair feild at two different times.

all i do know, as long as i can remember touching bar off chest, my shoulders would hurt/burn...even as a teen. Elbows not flared. Since switch to floor press exercises i no longer get shoulder pain doing chest stuff-put me on a bench and i get past the spinal plane- its a game stopper that ill spend alot of time rolling out my muscles in shoulder with a la cross ball. More reps or heavier weight barbell or DB in the floor press position- no shoulder pain at all. So for me at least,(well, and 3 of my buddies that have had shoulder surgey or issues with pain as well) there’s something to keeping my elbows from breeching my spinal plane


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't think lowering your elbows past your body puts more stress on the shoulders. If your tucking your elbows it will allow u to get a better stretch in the pecs with a longer ROM. Bow if your flaring your elbows 90 degrees then yea maybe but no one should bench like that, that's jus asking for an injury.



With this said, if u have shoulder problems or recovering from surgery then yeah maybe I wouldn't go past your body with your elbows. Form/technique is huge with benching and staying healthy

Can't believe I quoted myself. I fee like trini


----------



## DePunisher (Mar 23, 2018)

What really helps with chest training is this:
youtu .be/KJwiu8ttuZ0
You have to try it activating your chest everytime before you start your set.
You will burn up like crazy!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 10, 2018)

DePunisher said:


> What really helps with chest training is this:
> youtu .be/KJwiu8ttuZ0
> You have to try it activating your chest everytime before you start your set.
> You will burn up like crazy!
> ...



Very interesting I haven't seen this before. Will be trying as my bench needs all the help it can get


----------



## Viduus (Jul 21, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I think it depends on WHY what you’ve been doing hasn’t been working.
> 
> For example - I struggle with my anterior delts taking over, so I do a lot of movements that limit their involvement and put something behind my back to pinch my clavicles around (rolled up Towel or foam roller) to further keep the pecs engaged and the delts BACK.
> ...
> anyway, my $.02



Hurt, I really have to thank you for this. It was spot on but I was still to green to understand what you were telling me. 

I’ve progressed on most lifts but I haven’t improved my benching at all. I also started to develop some issues in my right shoulder. After breaking my form down to figure out what I was doing wrong, I realized I was rolling my shoulders forward and using my front delta instead of my chest.

Even though I tightened my scapula and had my shoulders back, I ended up breaking form as soon as I started pressing. Also finally understood the cue, “push your back into the bench, don’t press the bar”, since that also helped me keep my shoulders rolled back.

Finally starting to left heavier and really feeling my chest get sore for the first time. Thanks for the help, sorry for being slow


----------

